
Videos often contradict what police say in reports. Here's why some officers lie - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/06/us/police-reports-lying-videos-misconduct-trnd/index.html
======
blendo
“A common argument that officers make when a video shows them acting in
questionable ways is that the public often doesn't see what happened at the
beginning, he said. So some officers will tell a story that justifies what
viewers saw in the recording.”

As a thought experiment, what if

a) All officers are required to turn on their bodycam at the start of their
shift.

b) all body cams shall be live-streamed to YouTube or equivalent.

?

Would the public feel safer and more secure?

Would public safety and security sufficiently override an officer’s right to
privacy?

Would exceptions (undercover work, for example) then become the rule?

